# Confo critique-Ben



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Not the best pictures, but hopefully good enough. He is a four year old OTTB, 16.3hh. What do you think he would do good in. And no peeking under my usernanme! I'd like to know both the good and the bad please. 

Oh, and his feet aren't different sizes, he just lost three out of four bell boots, lol.

Left









Right









Back









Front









Pretty head


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

He is gorgeous!!! The only major flaws that I can pick out is that he looks _really_ upright in his back pasterns, and he's downhill. He's toed out a little at the back, but that's minor. Can't tell the angle of his shoulder, but I _think_, judging from the second pic that it has a nice slope (I can never tell on greys though :?).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, everything RedHawk said. Plus, he looks a little camped: under on the front and out on the back. Has he had some kind of injury on the right hind fetlock? I noticed the big bump. Very gorgeous boy. I wish that grays would stay the color they are when they are young. I like a dark gray better than white. LOL.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

can you explain what camped out/in means? Sorry, I'm sure i's obvious for most people, lol

And yeah, he's got a big cut on his fetlock, I'm putting stuff on it. He's the clumsiest thing EVER and has a lot of old cuts and stuff. He now wears protective boots to turn out in (Pink with bright blue inside, lol)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

FAQ Conformation Index
Camped out:







The hind leg is carried behind the vertical line from buttock to ground. This prevents the horse from getting its legs under itself for collection. Hunters and jumpers will have trouble pushing off over jumps. Often associated with upright pasterns.

Camped under:







The front leg is angled back. The horse carries too much weight on the forehand. Results in shorter stride with tendency to stumble.

Poor guy, cuts are never fun. I hope it heals up soon.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the diagrams. Both sound just like him. He has trouble getting under himself, and he stumbles alot


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Doesn't matter, he is still stunning. ;p


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

he is camped but it is not extreme so he should still be an ok riding horse, i'd just be careful with him while he is still young


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I lurk on HGS and you got excellent critique over there.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the critiques guys!
And Spyder, I agree I got some great critiques over there! It's funny, I do see quite alot of people asking for critiques both here and over there too


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Off topic - out of interest what colour do you guys call him ( in the uk he would be rose grey )

Critique - he looks nice , would like to see him less upright from fetlock down ( less heel on hoof ) , shoulder angle looks good .


----------

